# Podgy ok? Strange poops



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello, I am posting a picture of Podgy's recent poop Sorry its a bit blurred & so big - still don't know how to edit the sizing - Not sure what is going on but he has had strange poops for a few days now. They are bright green with lots of clear,slimy looking urates. I haven't given him peas for 2 whole days now - I was wondering if they might have been having an effect on him. He has the occasional normal (but still bright green) pile with the white paste on top and he doesnt seem to be acting sick. Still bright eyed & very curious about everything. He is beginning to fly more and prefers to be out of the cage - He is definately not impressed when we close the door. 

Can you please advise if you think he might be sick or needing some meds or a food supplement. 

THanks everyone.
Dana


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dana,


This can happen, and, self correct after a few days...probably some minor 'bug' or other which he will get over without incident.

If it persists, then, we should be wondering on taking some action.


Is he any different as far as appetite, demeanor, energy?



Phil 
Lv


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Phil, since posting my thread I found the sticky giving the Scoop on Poop. I think he is probably ok. We have introduced chopped peanuts, small parrot seeds and the new grit - I am using the grit suggested by Bella that is easily available here but it is for budgies. He eats it though, coz I brought some other stuff which looked liked smashed white seashells and it was probably too big and he wasn't interested at all. 

Other than that he is the same, happy, energetic, interested in all the households goings on and a treat to have around.

I will watch for the next couple of days and slowly introduce peas back into his diet coz he absolutely loves them.

Thanks for your help. 
Dana


----------

